# Jericho Army Base



## runner46 (10 Nov 2002)

Jericho Base evolved from a float plane facility in the 30`s to a full fledged Army Base in the 60`s. I grew up there. As a veterans son, I have distinct beliefs that are seated in the years I lived on base. Jericho had its own culture, not only for the workers, but also the children who lived there. Jericho is gone and is being forgotten. I am researching the site and would like to hear from those who have memories or photos that they would like to share.


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Nov 2002)

If you ever get down to the Lower Mainland, there is a photo album on the main floor of Bldg 104 (the HQ building on W 4th Ave) just inside the main entrance.  It has some older photos of the former base.


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Nov 2002)

When you drive down 4th ave going west,on the right hand side close to Jericho  you can still see some of the old Q‘s that are still Apartment‘s now.


----------



## Brad Sallows (15 Nov 2002)

I was wrong about the location of the photo album.  It has been replaced by an album of PR shots of people saluting, marching, receiving honours and awards, etc.  But it must be somewhere.

However, I also have a recollection of a published work.  A search at www.amazon.com turns up: 

"Jericho Beach and the West Coast flying boat stations"  by Christopher Weicht


----------

